# Birthday food!!!



## lanceawesome (Apr 9, 2013)

ok so I got Spikes today and I was wondering what can I give him this April 15th his birthday! ( ok maybe monthday) :mrgreen: 
Any suggestions???  
can he eat like cupcakes???  
hehehe :lol: 
something out of the ordinary would be awesome!!!  


THANKS!!!
P.S may This Topic also serve as ideas to other people whos hedgies are having bdays... errrr or Mdays :mrgreen: 
hehehhe :lol:


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Hedgehogs can not have cupcakes, candy, sweets, desserts, sugar, etc. It can make them sick.

Stick to things on this treat list: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=19408. To hedgehogs, a nice, ripe strawberry or a mealwrom is as good as a cupcake (they wouldn't know the difference anyway). Just make sure that anything you give him is unsalted and unseasoned.

Also, try to stick to just one or two new treats so his tummy doesn't get upset.

And congratulations on your new hedgie.


----------



## zookeep (May 8, 2012)

Sugar=bad and I doubt you could bake anything and keep it safe, and if so your hedgie may not even like it even after all the love and work involved. 

I know Arya LOVES blackberries and blueberries and shuns all other fruits & veggies. These are on the safe treat list. If that's no good. A waxworm or two will also work, mealies are always good. Anything that's safe and you haven't tried is really good or even a tried and true favorite works well. =] Happy monthday to Spike!


----------

